# Montgomery Ward Franklin Heater Model YMT-21017R(Re-fab)



## Ziprich (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello everybody. Today my brother and i went to my aunts house and picked up a wood stove she didn't want anymore. It is a Montgomery Ward Franklin Heater Model YMT-21017R. It has not been used in 15 years. My brother is going to fix it up and hopefully use it. I was hoping someone could give me some info on the stove, such as the year it was built, how they perform, etc. Also i was hoping someone might have some pictures to look at so we can see how everything is supposed to be. Any re-fab tips would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

